

PyCon 2012 - jacobian
http://us.pycon.org/2012/

======
dabent
I was on Startup Row in Atlanta last year and was able to meet jnoller. He was
a great host and it was a fantastic and well-run event. If you're coding in
Python, it's worth checking out.

Also, it looks like I will be back this year, not with my startup, but with a
company I found at a booth at PyCon 2011. If you're looking for a Python job,
I can strongly recommend attending PyCon.

~~~
jnoller
Thank you. It's not just me - all the credit goes to the entire team,
especially Van Lindberg for the past two year.

Also, we're discussing bringing startup row back en-force this year, if anyone
is interested.

~~~
dabent
It would be great to see Startup Row back. It's a great way to see all the
great new things people are building with Python and for them to get exposure
to boot.

------
jnoller
As always, I am available to answer any questions and provide information as
needed around PyCon!

~~~
monk_the_dog
I went to SciPy this year for the first time, and I _loved_ it. I understand
that PyCon is a much broader conference, but do many people interested in
scientific python show up for this?

~~~
jnoller
_yes_ \- we get a lot of scientists, especially big data scientists at the
conference, and we encourage talks and tutorials around scientific
computing+python - check out <http://python.mirocommunity.org/> for past talks
for a tasting!

------
hello_moto
PyCon seems to be some sort of an amazing global annual movement. I haven't
gone to one yet (I do have a plan in the future to do that) but I know that
many more countries want to have a local PyCon as well (to cut the
transportation cost). They have the people but lack of the Python skill,
marketing, and organization.

I think in about 5 years or so we will see more and bigger local PyCons.

~~~
jnoller
The PSF helps out local conferences as much as it can - any "revenue" from
PyCon is sent back out by the board of directors to local conferences in many,
many countries. Check out <http://pyfound.blogspot.com/>

~~~
hello_moto
Yeah, I noticed that PSF is trying to support local communities as much as
they can as I did their recent survey for the local communities. The survey
questionnaires are focused toward "How can PSF help you to grow your
community".

Great stuff. PSF is expanding with a vision/goal!

~~~
jnoller
Thank you. We're trying.

------
stephenatwork
I wish this lined up with my spring break! Sadly this is one week before
spring break for me.

------
briancurtin
PyCon Chair Jesse Noller wrote about the launch this morning:
[http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/08/pycon-us-2012-official-
lau...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/08/pycon-us-2012-official-launch.html)

------
jroll
Glad to see planning is happening quite early this year. I hope it turns out
to be the best PyCon yet - this will be my first!

Any sort of ETA available for registration info and sign-up dates? Gotta start
getting through the BigCo red tape ;)

~~~
jnoller
We're working on the call for papers / posters / tutorials next, and hoping to
finish that within a week or two. I don't have a solid date on registration
yet, but once we do we will announce it.

~~~
jroll
Thanks! I'll be on the lookout.

------
btcoal
Why is Microsoft "only" a Gold sponsor? They have more cash on hand and are
worth more than Google and Dropbox combined.

It may be a trivial thing to note, but it still seems odd to me.

~~~
kgthegreat
Microsoft is Platinum(now?).

~~~
btcoal
Ah, OK, shift the whole scale I referred to over...Google,Dropbox Diamond and
Microsoft platinum.

Wasn't aware of how much support Microsoft provided in general though. Thanks!

------
deepGem
Any volunteer opportunities ?

~~~
briancurtin
There's nothing listed on the site yet since it just launched today, but
here's the remnants of the 2011 Program Committee page:
<http://us.pycon.org/2011/volunteer/ProgramCommittee/> and here's the mailing
list details: <http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/pycon-pc>

The Program Committee does stuff like gather and review talk submissions, come
up with the conference schedule, etc. It's a good mailing list to find out
what work needs to be done and what help is needed.

Keep an eye on the site for a volunteer page as we fill in the gaps and build
out the content as we dig in.

~~~
jnoller
I'd add the best way to get involved is to join pycon-organizers
(<http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/pycon-organizers>) - as things ramp
up, more and more opportunities will pop up.

~~~
deepGem
Thanks much. I'll join and keep an eye out.

------
msluyter
Any idea when registration will be open?

~~~
jnoller
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841639>

